# Schwinn Impact Pro



## VidGameKing (Mar 11, 2004)

I have one of these bikes. I't old, I think from the mid 90's. I've built it up, It's got some nice componetry on it. It's noting great but it's far better than what it came with. The frame has some interesting features. like the Chainstays are bent upwards. they are called "G-Stays" and the front derailuer even though the cable is routed through the top of the fram a pully near the BB re-routs (essentially a U-Turn) the cable to make the front derailuer a bottom pull. it has a 1 1/8" Headset so I was able to put in a set of Rock Shox Jett forks. Threadles. anyways this bike is no longer the bike it once was. ut thats not really the question. The question is... Has anyone ever heard of this bike aside from me telling you now? It's a nice bike. It feels good on the trails. it's really light weight for butted Cro-Mo. It's stiffer than my M4 Stumpjumper. I've tried doing an internet search on the bike and only turned up a e-bay listing for the same bike. in fact here is the link to the listing so you can look at the frame.

Here's the Listing

anways thanks for any help you can!

-Vid


----------



## VidGameKing (Mar 11, 2004)

bump. hey! someone reply please!


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

*Reply....*



VidGameKing said:


> bump. hey! someone reply please!


Nope, never heard of it.


----------



## Wchaffin (May 23, 2012)

The Schwinn impact pro came out in 1990the it was the top of the line for Schwinn. It was the last bike to be made under the original Schwinn name. The frame was a gforce frame and was very solid the schimano deore rapid fire shifting worked well. I had one of these bikes bought for just under 500.00 new. I installed a 52gforce tooth large sprocket and a 32little tooth small speller and a 46 tooth medium sprocket for road gears a avocet 90 computer and a trek shock. Paneracer smoke and dart tires. Onza bar ends I used it for all kinds of terrain. I ran a down hill at 75 MPH 2400and feet to 675 ft in 30the min a very solid bike. Little to no frame flex. I loved the bike I had a giant iguana before buying this bike a little heavier but I could maintain 21 MPH with little effort with my gears. Hope this helps.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Wchaffin said:


> The Schwinn impact pro came out in 1990the it was the top of the line for Schwinn. It was the last bike to be made under the original Schwinn name. The frame was a gforce frame and was very solid the schimano deore rapid fire shifting worked well. I had one of these bikes bought for just under 500.00 new. I installed a 52gforce tooth large sprocket and a 32little tooth small speller and a 46 tooth medium sprocket for road gears a avocet 90 computer and a trek shock. Paneracer smoke and dart tires. Onza bar ends I used it for all kinds of terrain. I ran a down hill at 75 MPH 2400and feet to 675 ft in 30the min a very solid bike. Little to no frame flex. I loved the bike I had a giant iguana before buying this bike a little heavier but I could maintain 21 MPH with little effort with my gears. Hope this helps.


nice first post, resurrecting a dead 8-year-old thread! you'll fit in good around here  :thumbsup:


----------



## Wchaffin (May 23, 2012)

I new it was old but if he still has the bike he might want to know about it I found the link from searching for a impact pro frame I might find one yet.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

I just recently acquired one for $25. Is that still an OK deal for how old it is? Was it decent when it came out, or was it garbage?


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

When is see Schwinn, wal-mart comes to mind.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

Huskywolf said:


> When is see Schwinn, wal-mart comes to mind.


Yeah I know. But is this old enough (1991 I think) that it was still decent??? 

Now the bikes are Walmart trash. I am not sure exactly when they started getting crappy.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

was it a good deal? depends.. how much work does it need to be ridable. and by work i mean money. it doesn't matter what the bike was (unless you're collecting it), it matters what it is. was it good then? apparently it was pretty decent. is it good now though... i haven't seen it. i've seen plenty of bikes that used to be nice, that were just complete trash for sale. it would take way too much money and time to rebuild them for what they're worth.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

It actually rides pretty decent. the shifters don't match and one wasn't working well, but sprayed it with WD and seems to work better now. The fork is a shock off some walmart POS and makes a noise when you catch air off a curb while still in the air. I think it's toast. I ordered an original used stiff Schwinn G-Force shock online for $22 to replace. So now I'm about $50 into it. 

Also the brakes leave something to be desired. I will have to look at them more, see if I can adjust them. Haven't played with cantilever style in 15 years when I was a teenie bopper.

That is the main reason I ask, I don't want to dump more cash into this thing than it's really worth. 

The thing is, I seem to like the ride of this bike more than my 2004ish Giant Iguana I paid about $400 for. 

I was thinking this may get me by until I get a Trek DS 8.1 or something similar. Don't know if I will like the DS's yet, as I haven't ridden one. 

But right now, the fork and brakes needed adjustment is the only issue. If it's crap I didn't want to bother.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i'd have not invested money in one bad fork to replace another... the brakes can be fixed, prob new pads if they're old. i wouldn't dump a ton of money into the bike, but if you can get it to a point where it rides decent and you enjoy it, then there you go, money well spent. to a certain point lol


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a pic. Not in terrible shape for 20 years old.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> i'd have not invested money in one bad fork to replace another... the brakes can be fixed, prob new pads if they're old. i wouldn't dump a ton of money into the bike, but if you can get it to a point where it rides decent and you enjoy it, then there you go, money well spent. to a certain point lol


You think I already spent too much? What would you have done with the fork?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i would have just gone rigid to save money, rather than buy a used fork that could potentially also be blown, but probably never performed decently to begin with. i'm not saying you paid too much or too little, that's up to you.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> i would have just gone rigid to save money, rather than buy a used fork that could potentially also be blown, but probably never performed decently to begin with. i'm not saying you paid too much or too little, that's up to you.


Not trying to argue, just getting your opinion. :thumbsup:

I ordered a rigid fork on ebay that came with the bike, not another suspension fork. I just don't know the value of 20 year old schwinns as much as I should I guess, lol.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh you said shock instead of fork a few posts up I think lol.. yeah that's what I'd do, just something to keep it moving. I wouldn't invest crazy money into it. But some people enjoy that, so if you want to that's up to you. Bike value depends on intention and the bike. If you plan to fix this and sell it, and that's your goal, then try to make it in a riding and stock condition. But its not worth much. It's not a restore and collect vintage bike, its more of a decent yard sale project haha.. I see crap bikes selling for 200 all the time on Craigslist, so you never know. If you want to sell it throw it up there. If your goal is to enjoy it, and dumping money into it will get you there, then go for it. Again, to a certain extent, because too much would just be a waste of money. But that's your call. Older bikes can be a money pit if you don't have spare parts laying around. Cables, pedals, grips, shifters, etc add up.. in the end if it needs a complete overhaul, and you don't have access to anything it needs in your garage or from friends with boxes of junk like a lot of us have collected over the years you might want to save your money for the bike you want to eventually get.


----------



## Wchaffin (May 23, 2012)

I had one new. It was a great bike a daily driver for me. Its a little heavy for speed but ridged. It was schwinns top of the line in its day. Its the last bike made by Schwinn before bankruptcy. So I would say hang on to it this was not a Wally bike sold for 495.95 new it had biopace cranks I would change them out due to being hard on your knees. However its a great bike will take abuse.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

Wchaffin said:


> I had one new. It was a great bike a daily driver for me. Its a little heavy for speed but ridged. It was schwinns top of the line in its day. Its the last bike made by Schwinn before bankruptcy. So I would say hang on to it this was not a Wally bike sold for 495.95 new it had biopace cranks I would change them out due to being hard on your knees. However its a great bike will take abuse.


Wow, thanks for the info. So this was a true Schwinn, not a road master.

I kinda wanted to put bar ends on this and cut the bars down a little. Do you think I should, or keep it original. It's already missing one of the stock Shimano shifters and a fork. Probably not a collector's item anyway, and will never be worth much.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

if you want to. the handle bar's not worth anything so cutting its not going to do anything either way. lol do whatever you want to it


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like a sweet survivor to me. Ride and enjoy!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm waiting for old school mountain bikes to reach the point that bmx has in collecting. i mean, you can get like a grand for a mid 80s haro, but only 10 bucks for a mid 80s trek lol


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> if you want to. the handle bar's not worth anything so cutting its not going to do anything either way. lol do whatever you want to it


I was just saying for originality's sake.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> i'm waiting for old school mountain bikes to reach the point that bmx has in collecting. i mean, you can get like a grand for a mid 80s haro, but only 10 bucks for a mid 80s trek lol


Maybe that's because the BMX technology hasn't greatly changed while the MTB tech has advanced a lot more since then?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

smello said:


> Maybe that's because the BMX technology hasn't greatly changed while the MTB tech has advanced a lot more since then?


i dunno.. bmx has gotten a lot different. they've gotten a LOT lighter, seat posts are slammed down, geo is completely different, tires are significantly wider, preferred gearing has changed... wheels have gotten a lot stronger, etc... i think they're pretty much on par with mountain bike advancements, minus shocks.from then and now. i think the main reason bmx collecting has gotten so expensive is because my generation has disposable income, and we remember them from when we were kids. i didn't ride mountain bikes as a teenager, so i really have no sentimental value for them. now, if i saw a 91 db reptile, i'd totally buy it for 350 or so, just because it was my first "real" bike. if you showed me a 91 diamond back mountain bike, i'd probably say damn that looks old lol


----------



## Wchaffin (May 23, 2012)

The 90s mountain bikes were the return of the fat tire. A bmx bike with gears. Bmxers were running to it. So were the rodeies a true off road bike for grown ups. I remember the kamakazie. Cross country. Mountain bikes have evolved. Sad that many of the brands that helped in the launch filed bankruptcy.


----------



## Jeannebelles (Feb 2, 2021)

VidGameKing said:


> I have one of these bikes. I't old, I think from the mid 90's. I've built it up, It's got some nice componetry on it. It's noting great but it's far better than what it came with. The frame has some interesting features. like the Chainstays are bent upwards. they are called "G-Stays" and the front derailuer even though the cable is routed through the top of the fram a pully near the BB re-routs (essentially a U-Turn) the cable to make the front derailuer a bottom pull. it has a 1 1/8" Headset so I was able to put in a set of Rock Shox Jett forks. Threadles. anyways this bike is no longer the bike it once was. ut thats not really the question. The question is... Has anyone ever heard of this bike aside from me telling you now? It's a nice bike. It feels good on the trails. it's really light weight for butted Cro-Mo. It's stiffer than my M4 Stumpjumper. I've tried doing an internet search on the bike and only turned up a e-bay listing for the same bike. in fact here is the link to the listing so you can look at the frame.
> 
> Here's the Listing
> 
> ...


I just found one of these impacts in my father-in-law's shed. Flat tires, etc. Wonder what it's worth?


----------

